# Spineless Hedgehog story



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

I know its not an exotic mammal - but this really fascinated me so thought other people might be interested in it if they havent come across it before 

The hog with no hedge: How a mysterious skin condition made Spud's spikes fall out | Mail Online


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2: I was thinking what! How can he survive with no spine!


No spines eh. Funny looking without the weaponry arent they?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor little pin-less pincushion!!! *giggles* Shouldn't laugh...


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

That's not a hedgehog! That's a haggis!!! :lol2:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

jerboa said:


> That's not a hedgehog! That's a haggis!!! :lol2:


 
:2thumb:

thats funny as fook


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats quite cool in a way, looks lke a armadillo to me.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

haha wierd looking thing!


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

it reminded me of an aramdillo as well <G> Very odd looking - be interesting to see if they can work out what caused it and see him change back


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

He is adorable! :flrt:

I'd look after him, I have over wintered a few autumn juvi hedgies in the past, they weren't to difficult to care for once I'd doned the gardening gloves during cleaning!!Wouldn't need them wih him but he is such a sweetie tho!!:flrt:



jerboa said:


> That's not a hedgehog! That's a haggis!!! :lol2:


No he's not!! Haggis have one leg longer than the other so they can run round the hills!!:lol2:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

its an undersized womble!! :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> its an undersized womble!! :lol2:


<bg> :lol2:


----------

